# Maven und Richfaces BOM



## freez (13. Jul 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

schlechtes Wettter heute draußen und mich ärgert Maven.

Ich will RichFaces 4.2.2.Final zu meinem bestehenden "Spring MVC Template" Projekt (Spring Source Suite 2.9.2) hinzufügen und dachte ich nutze dazu Maven, da STS dies ja auch für die Spring Libs nutzt um sie meinem Projekt hinzuzufügen.

Also habe ich recherchiert und

```
<dependency>
		    <groupId>org.richfaces</groupId>
		    <artifactId>richfaces-bom</artifactId>
		    <version>4.2.2.Final</version>
		    <type>pom</type>
		</dependency>
```
der Pom.xml hinzugefügt. Ich habe auch andere Varianten versucht, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, aber die Jars werden nicht gedownloaded und meinem Projekt hinzugefügt, so wie es bei den Spring Libs ist.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich neu in Maven bin und vielleicht einfach einen Schritt vergesse. Im Repository (.m2/repository) landen jedenfalls xml Files zu richfaces 4.2.2, aber keine Jars. Was mache ich verkehrt?

Angehängt habe ich die komplette pom.xml, falls jemand rein schauen will


----------



## hexx (13. Jul 2012)

Da -> https://community.jboss.org/wiki/HowToAddRichFaces4xToMavenBasedProject, steht Schritt für Schritt wie es geht:


```
<properties>
        <org.richfaces.bom.version>4.2.2.Final</org.richfaces.bom.version>
        ...
    </properties>

    <dependencyManagement>
        <dependencies>
            <dependency>
                <groupId>org.richfaces</groupId>
                <artifactId>richfaces-bom</artifactId>
                <version>${org.richfaces.bom.version}</version>
                <scope>import</scope>
                <type>pom</type>
            </dependency>
            ...
        </dependencies>
    </dependencyManagement>

    ...
    <dependencies>
      <dependency>
          <groupId>org.richfaces.ui</groupId>
          <artifactId>richfaces-components-ui</artifactId>
      </dependency>
      <dependency>
          <groupId>org.richfaces.core</groupId>
          <artifactId>richfaces-core-impl</artifactId>
      </dependency>
      ...
    </dependencies>
```


----------



## freez (13. Jul 2012)

Na dass ist ja schön. Kaum macht man es richtig, schon geht alles von allein  Danke.


----------

